# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guide To Consumable Buffs

## kindbudz

*Here's a list of the purchasable consumable buffs I know about THAT ALL STACK.*
Some are obvious, some are not. Obvious ones last. Hope it helps.
If you know more add them in thread.




*(1) Miss Mipp - Boons for Sale/Karma*

TYPE: Regen, Might 
COST: Karma and Silver
DURATION: 60 mins - Even though tooltip on item says 30 mins *IT ACTUALLY LASTS 60 MINS*
LOCATION: Gendarran Fields
LINK: Miss Mipp - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
*THESE BOTH STACK TOGETHER*





*(2) Sharpening Stones*

TYPE: Power = % of Toughness and Vit, XP
COST: Weaponsmith Crafting
DURATION: 30 min
LOCATION: TP
LINK: Superior Sharpening Stone - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
*STONES FOR ALL LEVELS*


*(3) Potions*

TYPE: Many
COST: Artificer Crafting, Dropped
DURATION: 60 min
LOCATION: Explorer Mode Dungeons, TP
LINK: Powerful Potion of Flame Legion Slaying - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
*POTIONS FOR ALL LEVELS*


*(4) Food*

TYPE: Many
COST: Cooking Crafting
DURATION: 30 mins
LOCATION: TP
LINK Raspberry Peach Bar - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
*FOOD FOR ALL LEVELS*


*(5) Boosters*

TYPE: Many
COST: Gems/Gold
DURATION: 60 mins
LOCATION: TP (Boosts)
LINK: Experience Booster - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)


*EDIT: MORE INTERESTING CONSUMABLES/ITEMS- REPOST FROM REDDIT* 


*Ash Legion Spy Kit*: Purchased from Kyra Sharptracker in Plains of Ashford. Let's start with the king of cheap consumables. Pop this, and you instantly vanish for 10 seconds, provided you don't move. However you Can use it while moving and you will still get a few seconds of invisibility. NO cooldown (what?). You can keep popping these to stay invisible as long as your supply lasts. At a cost of 28 karma per pop, they are very affordable. Reviving a fallen ally in a dungeon? Pop one. I use them if I get locked in a knockdown combo by the Husks in Twilight Arbor. They are especially annoying for opponents in WvW. You shouldn't go down in small skirmishes in WvW as long as you have these. The applications of such easily spammable invisibility are many. This combos well with other consumables and I'll touch more on that later. Edit: Does not work in WvW  :Frown: 

*Ogre Pet Whistle*: Purchased near Gladefall Run in Iron Marches. This is decent. Gives you a random ranger pet for 5 minutes. Only one at a time but as soon as one goes down you can use another.

*Tier 5 Boon of Regeneration*: Purchased near Breekeelee POI in Bloodtide Coast from Muirikroomk (underwater). Gives you decent health regen and lasts quite a while, handy to have. Edit: I've been informed that this NPC's inventory has been disabled as of last week.

*Experimental Teleportation Gun*: Purchased from an Asuran at the Valance Tutory WP, Timberline falls. The portal aspect is nice, but what I really use it for is the rocket jump aspect of the gun. Some classes have a similar ability already but this gives you a secondary way to cover a large gap and allows friends to travel through the portal if they are following you in a jumping puzzle. As a Mesmer I use it when my blink is down to evade enemies. You can use the Ash Legion Spy Kit immediately after you start your jump, to become invisible while you're in the air.

*Miner's Explosive Charge*: Purchased from Dianna in Kessex Hills. These are lots of fun. Set it, wait 10(feels more like 7) seconds and you get a nice AOE knockdown explosion. You can set these and Remain completely invisible using the Spy Kit. Sneak behind the zerg in WvW and wreak some havoc  :Wink: 

*Charr Mine*: Purchased near Raintimber Mill in Diessa Plateau. Applies a nice burn to enemies that step on these. Very nice in condition damage builds and they're very cheap. Why not set one before a difficult pull in a dungeon?

*Seed Turret*:Purchased near the Thorp Waypoint in Caledon Forest. Another good one to drop in or before a difficult fight. Gives you 3 different options of turret-one heals, one slows, and the other does damage.

*Dam Debris:* Pick some up from Foreman Flannum in Queensdale. Single target knockdown ability with no cooldown. Enemies in Dungeons will become immune after the first knockdown. Go piss off people in WvW with them.

----------


## Thrillseeker

thanks a lot! I wasn't aware of that many stackable buffs. +rep

----------


## Seront

Odd, I just tried this, and Sharpening Stones overwrite Potions (including tuning crystals) and vice versa. They have the same icon as well, the wrench, as opposed to food. Thanks for the tip about the Boons. =)

----------


## Seront

Hmm.. There are other Boon vendors in the world as well apparently. The level 5 one reports "This content is disabled." when you try to interact with him. I think this is an oversight. Just a heads up that this is actually likely another oversight, especially since this mob is not labelled as a merchant or karma vendor. Considering what happened with the karma weapons vendor . . .

----------


## Firegone

> *Ash Legion Spy Kit*: Purchased from Kyra Sharptracker in Plains of Ashford. Let's start with the king of cheap consumables. Pop this, and you instantly vanish for 10 seconds, provided you don't move. However you Can use it while moving and you will still get a few seconds of invisibility. NO cooldown (what?). You can keep popping these to stay invisible as long as your supply lasts. At a cost of 28 karma per pop, they are very affordable. Reviving a fallen ally in a dungeon? Pop one. I use them if I get locked in a knockdown combo by the Husks in Twilight Arbor. They are especially annoying for opponents in WvW. You shouldn't go down in small skirmishes in WvW as long as you have these. The applications of such easily spammable invisibility are many. This combos well with other consumables and I'll touch more on that later. Edit: Does not work in WvW



Purchased 88 today. Thanks for CP, really!

You cant use it in WvW (just tested eternal), you cant use it while moving/jumping/whatever

----------


## bananarepublicx

Hmm i have been to Miss Mipp and she only sells curry bun to me..

----------


## BIade

Same im only getting curry bun from Miss Mipp. FIxed?

----------


## kindbudz

Been using Miss Mipp for weeks and as soon as I post it gets changed.

Rumors of white knights reverse trolling this board and insta-reporting everything are true?

This board is unsafe!!

----------


## Bubba1982

> Seed Turret:Purchased near the Thorp Waypoint in Caledon Forest. Another good one to drop in or before a difficult fight. Gives you 3 different options of turret-one heals, one slows, and the other does damage.


I can't find the vendor for these AT ALL. Has been said that it's Captain Bren who sells them when he stop walking around. But so far I've not been able to buy anything from him. Any advice?

Edit: nm, got it sorted now. Either I waited long enough or it was the fact that I completed the "Defend Falias Thorp from the Nightmare Court" event.

----------

